# Imprimer avec un IPAD



## MayaMac (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
je suis l'heureux récent propriétaire d'un IPAD, et bien sûr mon imprimante n'est pas compatible Airplay (pourtant c'est presque la bonne référence). C'est une HP photosmart que je fais déjà fonctionner en wifi avec l'IMAC. Je suis à la recherche d'une application pour l'IPAD me permettant d'imprimer avec cette imprimante, cette application devant être bien sur simple d'usage, et compatible avec la plupart des Apps Ipad (pages, numbers, photos, mail, safari...).
Il existe plusieurs applications, mais c'est quand meme un peu la jungle et jusqu'à présent j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre laquelle fait quoi, ou quelle fonctionnalité n'est pas prise en compte...
Quelle App pouvez vous me proposer (gratuite ou payante) et qui fonctionne très bien.
Pour info j'utilise déjà HP iprint (qui ne fonctionne que pour les photos), mais je voudrais imprimer mes documents pages et numbers en particulier.

Merci à vous


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2011)

Salut.

Je te renvoie sur la discussion que j'ai créée sur Printopia.

http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-des-ibidules/imprimer-directement-depuis-son-ibidule-680182.html

Je suis ravi de ce logiciel. Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés.


----------



## RomanoPingu (11 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

Si ton ipad est jailbreaké, je te conseille d'installer TruPrint par cydia : ce tweak débloque aiplay pour qu'il fonctionne avec toutes les imprimantes wifi (testé et approuvé sur ma photosmart plus de 2010, bien que desormais je suis passé à la même plus récente qui bénéficie de air play elle).


----------



## MayaMac (12 Septembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup Gwen et Pingu.
Mon Ipad n'est pas jailbreaké (et je ne pense pas le faire)
Gwen, je vais lire ta discussion et je reviendrai ici.

En fait, ce qui me freine, c'est que les applications que je trouve sur l'App store ne sont pas très claires (qui a dit c'est fait exprès ?) quant à l'impression de fichier pages et numbers pour IPAD.  Apparement, ça ne se fait pas simplement...


----------



## Gwen (12 Septembre 2011)

Avec Printopia, c'est vraiment simple. En fait, c'est juste une passerelle qui simule une imprimante compatible AirPrint et renvois vers l'imprimante connectée à l'ordinateur.


----------



## MayaMac (12 Septembre 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Avec Printopia, c'est vraiment simple. En fait, c'est juste une passerelle qui simule une imprimante compatible AirPrint et renvois vers l'imprimante connectée à l'ordinateur.


 
Et bien merci pour tes infos!
Ce qu'il y a de bien c'est qu'il y a une version d'essai gratuite pour 7 jours, le temps de tester, avant de l'acheter (car 20$ c'est pas donné, ...mais pour le service, on peut envisager l'achat.)

A suivre donc, je donnerai mon avis sur l'appli quand je l'aurai utilisée


----------



## MayaMac (13 Septembre 2011)

MayaMac a dit:


> Et bien merci pour tes infos!
> Ce qu'il y a de bien c'est qu'il y a une version d'essai gratuite pour 7 jours, le temps de tester, avant de l'acheter (car 20$ c'est pas donné, ...mais pour le service, on peut envisager l'achat.)
> 
> A suivre donc, je donnerai mon avis sur l'appli quand je l'aurai utilisée


 Donc Version d'essai de Printopia installée, et franchement c'est épatant de simplicité : il n'y a rien a faire, ça marche tout seul et ça fait exactement ce que je voulais. Et comme pour moi ce n'est pas dérangeant que l'Imac doive être allumé (de toute façon il faut bien allumer l'imprimante aussi), c'est tout bon !
je vais donc certainement investir dans la full version
encore merci Gwen


----------



## Gwen (13 Septembre 2011)

De rien, ce logiciel est en effet d'une simplicité. Je me demande pourquoi Apple ne l'a pas intégré d'office dans le système.


----------



## Coccinelle88 (27 Janvier 2012)

MayaMac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis l'heureux récent propriétaire d'un IPAD, et bien sûr mon imprimante n'est pas compatible Airplay (pourtant c'est presque la bonne référence). C'est une HP photosmart que je fais déjà fonctionner en wifi avec l'IMAC. Je suis à la recherche d'une application pour l'IPAD me permettant d'imprimer avec cette imprimante, cette application devant être bien sur simple d'usage, et compatible avec la plupart des Apps Ipad (pages, numbers, photos, mail, safari...).
> Il existe plusieurs applications, mais c'est quand meme un peu la jungle et jusqu'à présent j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre laquelle fait quoi, ou quelle fonctionnalité n'est pas prise en compte...
> Quelle App pouvez vous me proposer (gratuite ou payante) et qui fonctionne très bien.
> ...


Bonjour à tous

Depuis décembre dernier nous pouvons imprimer directement depuis Ipad ou Iphone sur n'importe quelle imprimante de bureau avec un petit boîtier externe à brancher sur son iOS. Il n'y a, à priori, pas besoin de télécharger ou de gérer des applications logicielles. Il suffit de brancher et d'imprimer. Le produit s'appelle xprintserver. A priori ça fonctionne assez bien. On le trouve ici 
Voilà, j'espère que je vais en aider quelques uns ... !


----------



## ciradis (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir

    j'ai utilisé  Printopia et depuis j'ai retrouvé mon équilibre :rateau:

 mode sérieux on :
  ajouter un bidule à l'IPAD pour imprimer.... je devrai pas acheter un Ipad dans ce cas , autant trainer avec mon Imac sur l 'épaule comme à lépoque du Smurf si vous voyez ce que je veux dire 

 Cordialement


----------

